

What if Twitter had special accounts for politicians, restricting tweet delete? - manuisfunny

1.  It could increase government transparency.  Most tweets that politicians want to deleted might just be spelling errors and social faux pas, there might be an occasional tweet where a politician slips up and tells the truth.<p>2.  No need to violate Twitter API terms and conditions caching&#x2F;saving a politicians deleted tweets.<p>3.  It would be good PR for Twitter. It would help after canceling Politwoops` API access. This was because they had violated the API terms and conditions when they saved politician&#x27;s deleted tweets. If politicians can&#x27;t delete their tweets, there is no need to use the API to save&#x2F;cache them.<p>4.  It might be easy to accomplish.  No one would take a politician&#x27;s side arguing against it. Politicians, who are elected officials, aren&#x27;t like the average citizen. They understand that they don&#x27;t have the same expectation of privacy as a normal citizen.<p>5.  Plus, a possible benefit for politicians: I think the average person might pay more attention to a politician and their tweets if that politician agrees to use a &quot;live&quot;, unfiltered twitter account.
======
skidoo
Except that no politician anywhere truly wants transparency. They want in that
game specifically for the privileges.

